# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  برياني بالقعدان ...!!!

## N_tarawneh

المقادير:

- 6 بعران (قعدان) 

- طن ونصف رز الشعلان / رز هندي

- فلفل رومي حلو او حار حسب الرغبه (12 بكسة)

- كزبره خضراء (3 شوالات)

- بصل 5 شوالات 

- شوال ثوم

- قرن زنجبيل طازج مفروم (20 كيلو)

- ملح وبهارات البرياني الناعمة / حسب الرغبة 

- بهارات حب(غار قرفة فلفل اسود قرنفل) / حسب الرغبة

- زعفران للتلوين / حسب الرغبة 

- زيت للقلي (3 تنكات)


الطريقة:

تسلق البعران (القعدان) الستة بعد نحرها وسلخها يطريقة جنونية وبلا رحمه مع اضافة البهارات الحب وينقع الارز ربع ساعه يفرم البصل والثوم جوانح ويقلى بالزيت حتى يذبل يضاف الزنجبيل المفروم للبصل والثوم وتضااف الكزبرة الخضراالمفرومه وتضاف ربع ملعقه صغيره بهارات البرياني الناعمه وتترك3 دقائق ثم نطفى النار نقوم بوضع طبقة ارز ثم اللحم ثم الخلطه ثم باقي الارز ونضع البهارات البرياني الناعمه والملح ونضع كميه من المرق وتطهى على النار بواسطة قدر كبير يسمى قدر أبو حلق ...

لتصبح بالشكل التالي وجاهزة للتقديم ...


*وصحتين وعافية على قلوبكوا ... *

----------


## ساره هادي

[SIZ"]يسلمو ا كتير يا نادر على الوصفه وإن شالله راح تكون ضمن البوفيه المفتوح يوم العرس وإنت اول المعزيمSIZE]

----------


## ajluni top

هاظ برياني ملتعن ابوه بعزا امه

يسلمو ايديك نادر

نستنى المنسف :Bl (3):

----------


## ayman

نفسي عرف مالك انت والأكل يازلمة في ناس محرومة هون وعم تتهرب من سيرة الأكل حتى ماتتحسر وانت نازل فينا صور  الله يسامحك  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## العالي عالي

انا كل اشي فهمتو إلى 

 - 6 بعران (قعدان)


شو يعني فهمني يا نادر  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> انا كل اشي فهمتو إلى 
> 
>  - 6 بعران (قعدان)
> 
> 
> شو يعني فهمني يا نادر


هههههههههههه له ياعالي  يعني لحم الجمال الكبير  في عندك كثير اسامي للجمال منها القعدان والبعران

----------


## العالي عالي

> هههههههههههه له ياعالي  يعني لحم الجمال الكبير  في عندك كثير اسامي للجمال منها القعدان والبعران


اهاااااااااا ومنك نستفيد يا فيلسوف ايمن  :Icon15:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب المشكله متى رح يخلص ؟ مين رح يقدر يوكله كله؟

----------


## ayman

ما قلك نادر في مفاجيع بالمنتدى العالي موجود راح يخصلو كلو خايف عليه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ما قلك نادر في مفاجيع بالمنتدى العالي موجود راح يخصلو كلو خايف عليه


ههههههههه حلو قول لنادر يوكل ويروح يشيل الشناتي :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> ما قلك نادر في مفاجيع بالمنتدى العالي موجود راح يخصلو كلو خايف عليه


بشوفك صرت بصف نادر يا ايمن 

ماشي بصير خير انت ونادر  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> بشوفك صرت بصف نادر يا ايمن 
> 
> ماشي بصير خير انت ونادر



بالعكس لازم تنبصط الكل مش شيم الرجال والله حماتي ما كانت تخليني اقوم عن الأكل الا بعد ما امسح الصدر وتصبلي اللبن بكاسة واشربها  وياويلي اذا حكيت شبعت كانت تنزل فيه

----------


## العالي عالي

> بالعكس لازم تنبصط الكل مش شيم الرجال والله حماتي ما كانت تخليني اقوم عن الأكل الا بعد ما امسح الصدر وتصبلي اللبن بكاسة واشربها  وياويلي اذا حكيت شبعت كانت تنزل فيه


هاد كلو قبل الزواج لكن بعد ما تتزوج والله لتصير تشوف نجوم الظهر من مرتك ومن حماتك كمان  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

عجبتكوا الطبخة ...؟؟؟

الله لا يوطرز ليكوا ما بتعفوا عن أشي خصوصا ً أيمن ...

وبعدين يا عالي معقول مش عارف شو هيه القعدان ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> عجبتكوا الطبخة ...؟؟؟
> 
> الله لا يوطرز ليكوا ما بتعفوا عن أشي خصوصا ً أيمن ...
> 
> وبعدين يا عالي معقول مش عارف شو هيه القعدان ...!!!؟؟؟




لا والله ما بعرف مكن تاحكيلي شو هي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لا والله ما بعرف مكن تاحكيلي شو هي


القعود / ابن الناقة وابوه الجمل ...

يعني بعير زغير ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> القعود / ابن الناقة وابوه الجمل ...
> 
> يعني بعير زغير ...


اهااااااااا ومنكم نستفيد نادر والله اول مرة بعرف انو ابن الجمل اسمو قعود  :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> اهااااااااا ومنكم نستفيد نادر والله اول مرة بعرف انو ابن الجمل اسمو قعود


هوه بصراحة أسمه مش قعود / أسمه الحقيقي ((سائد)) بس بدلعوه قعود ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> هوه بصراحة أسمه مش قعود / أسمه الحقيقي ((سائد)) بس بدلعوه قعود ...


نادر لا تحيرني اثبت على شغلة 
مقصوف الرقبة اسمو قعود ولا سائد

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر لا تحيرني اثبت على شغلة 
> مقصوف الرقبة اسمو قعود ولا سائد


اسمع يا عالي لا تصير تتخوث علي ... :Db465236ff:  

اسأل مين ما كان بقلك ابن الجمل القعود ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> هوه بصراحة أسمه مش قعود / أسمه الحقيقي ((سائد)) بس بدلعوه قعود ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

قوية !!


شكرا على الموضوع عموما

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> نادر لا تحيرني اثبت على شغلة 
> مقصوف الرقبة اسمو قعود ولا سائد


شو ما كان اسمه يكون

انت بدك تناسبه؟؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> شو ما كان اسمه يكون
> 
> انت بدك تناسبه؟؟


لا ما بدي اناسبو بس بحب اعرف كل اشي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> [SIZ"]يسلمو ا كتير يا نادر على الوصفه وإن شالله راح تكون ضمن البوفيه المفتوح يوم العرس وإنت اول المعزيمSIZE]


مبروك يا بنت هادي ...

علي الطلاق من العالي عالي وأيمن إلا أجيب ليك ِ 10 قعدان لعرسك بس تجوزي ... :4022039350:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

يسلموا واو شكلها زاكي

----------


## N_tarawneh

> يسلموا واو شكلها زاكي


واووووووووووووو ... :Db465236ff:  

يو ويلييييييييييييييي  عليها ...

عجبتك ِ القعدان يا مها / يسعد قليبها يا رب ...  :Db465236ff:

----------

